# [H] Moneys [W]NEED SM! Dark eldar, orks and bitz!



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Well hello again, 2nd edit this time is quite specific I am looking for a single jetpack back part from the single thruster one OR just a jump pack a full one though  Thanks!


[EDIT]Hi guys and gals, Im on a hunt for some ork boys around 30 shootas and 30 sluggas and as many bits as you guys can muster post in here or pm me. HEY Anyone with Dark eldar bitz too!!!! and also minis too[EDIT]

All bits big or small wanted!

Thanks


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

BUMP stuff changed too


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Im selling a whole army. I will toss you a pm with what there is.


----------



## Tony58 (Aug 16, 2011)

PM just sent.


----------

